# Puertas logicas dificiles?, nueva serie 74XXX etiqueta negra



## tiopepe123 (Ago 5, 2008)

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=Sudix...hivo/ordenadores/puertas-logicas-dominos.html


----------



## Siddharta (Ago 6, 2008)

Esta increíble, pero que flojera hacerlo


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 6, 2008)

Y ni hablar del sumador binario:

http://kybernetikos.com/2007/03/01/domino-computation/


----------

